# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  سؤال للجميع .. وبنفس الوقت خلينا نشوف خبرتكو

## MR.X

مساء الخير جميعا..

كيفكو ....


عندي سؤال الكو جميعااااا ...  وبتمنى كل واحد يعرض خبرتو في الاستفسار تبعي .



جهازي الخاص ما عليه انتي فايروس وما بحب استخدم الانتي فايروس ...

المهم  لما نويت انزل انتي فايروس واخفف ضغط على الجهاز وانظفو  صار معي كالتالي ....

ولا انتي فايروس قبل ينزل عندي  .. في نصف التنزيل بختفي التنزيل وبروح بالمرة ... 
عندي كاسبر جديد .. وعندي انتي فيراااا جديد كمان ...

عندي نورتن غوست .. عندي بت ديفيندر النسخة الجديدة ...

عندي مكافي النسخة الحديثة ..

عندي  كل برامج تنظيف  الجهاز  واغلبهم نسخ اصلية ....


المهم  ولا واحد من هاي البرامج قبل ينزل عندي وفي نص التنزيل بختفي وما بنزل ..


مع العلم انا كل اسبوع بفرمت الجهاز .... وقبل 10 ايام مغير الهار ديسك ....


خليني اشوف ارائكو في هاي المشكلة ..

واقتراحتكو ....

بالمناسبة انا عندي حل هاي المشكلة بس حابب اشوف خبرتكو واقتراحتكو ....

----------


## Sc®ipt

من الحلول السريعة لأني مش جاي عبالي افكر و الساعة 3 و نص الصبح عندي امتحانين و بعدني مش مخلص
انك تدخل على جهازك بوضع السيف مود safe mode و تنزل البرنامج و انت بالهوضع لأنه الرام بكون بوضع اقرب للخمول لأنه بكون بس كم بروسيس الي شغالين على الرام الي همه للسيستيم و ما في شي كثير محمل على الرام

على ما اظن انه المشكلة انه عندك فايروس مستهلك و مشغل بروسيس كثير على الرام و بالتالي بنص التنزيل بتبطل تكفي الرام لتشغيل كل البروسيس الخاصة بتنزيل الأنتي فايروس و الموضوع ما اله علاقة بالهارد ديسك

ما بعرف اذا كلامي صح بس هذا الي طلع معي بهالوقت

----------


## حسان القضاة

*مرحبا ربيع ...قدامك 3 حلول اما عن طريق الsafe mode
او بتنزل نسخة ذاتية التنصيب -نسخة محمولة-     Portable  وهاي نسخة من الكاسبر لا تحتاج لتنصيب
http://www.mediafire.com/?giyjd2njju2
او بتفرمت جهازك وغير نسخة الوندوز يمكن الخلل بالنسخه
الهارد دسك ما اله دخل بالموضوع ما دام انه نصب النسخه
وبعد هيك بنصحك بMicrosoft Security Essentials
كونك من جماعه الاكس بي هاي نسختك
Security Essentials 2.0.657 XP
وهاي لجماعه الVista
Security Essentials 2.0.657 Vista
 وعن تجربه هالانتي فيروس افضل شيء 

*

----------


## حسان القضاة

بعدين ربيع اطلع من هالابواب فيه هكر ما بحب يستخدم انتي فيروس ...اخ منك بس ...اي كان زمان تشدرت  :Eh S(6): 
ولا الجيزة غيرتك او تقلي تُبت  :Icon9: 
خليلي مجال ادافع عنك لو حد قلي محكوم :SnipeR (88): 
بس صراحه اشتقنالك والله يا ربيع

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أبداً ما عندي ادنى فكرة

معلوماتي بهيك مواضيع معدومة

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sc®ipt
					

من الحلول السريعة لأني مش جاي عبالي افكر و الساعة 3 و نص الصبح عندي امتحانين و بعدني مش مخلص
انك تدخل على جهازك بوضع السيف مود safe mode و تنزل البرنامج و انت بالهوضع لأنه الرام بكون بوضع اقرب للخمول لأنه بكون بس كم بروسيس الي شغالين على الرام الي همه للسيستيم و ما في شي كثير محمل على الرام

على ما اظن انه المشكلة انه عندك فايروس مستهلك و مشغل بروسيس كثير على الرام و بالتالي بنص التنزيل بتبطل تكفي الرام لتشغيل كل البروسيس الخاصة بتنزيل الأنتي فايروس و الموضوع ما اله علاقة بالهارد ديسك







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sc®ipt
					

 

ما بعرف اذا كلامي صح بس هذا الي طلع معي بهالوقت


 




الله يعطيك العافية صديقي .. 

كلامك سليم مية بالمية في حالة انو الجهاز ما قبل يفوت على الويندوز  ...

انا عندي الوضع تمام ووبعمل ريستار وبفوت ويندوز تمام ...

وبالنسبة للرام غيرناها وحطينا وحدة جديدة ونفس المشكلة ...


في حل بدون ما افرمت ...هون السؤال.....


مشكور صديقي 
*

----------


## MR.X

> *مرحبا ربيع ...قدامك 3 حلول اما عن طريق الsafe mode
> او بتنزل نسخة ذاتية التنصيب -نسخة محمولة-     Portable  وهاي نسخة من الكاسبر لا تحتاج لتنصيب
> http://www.mediafire.com/?giyjd2njju2
> او بتفرمت جهازك وغير نسخة الوندوز يمكن الخلل بالنسخه
> الهارد دسك ما اله دخل بالموضوع ما دام انه نصب النسخه
> وبعد هيك بنصحك بMicrosoft Security Essentials
> كونك من جماعه الاكس بي هاي نسختك
> Security Essentials 2.0.657 XP
> وهاي لجماعه الVista
> ...




مشكور على مشاركتك واقترحك الحلو ..

اولا عن طريق السيف مود  نفس الاشي ..المشكلة ما زالت .
تانيا جربت عدة مكافحات للفيوسات وللاسف كلو نفس المشكلة ...الحل معروف انو افرمت .

بس انا بدي الاقي غير هاد الحل ...
انا بدي اجرب نصيحتك وبردلك خبر ان شاء الله

----------


## MR.X

> بعدين ربيع اطلع من هالابواب فيه هكر ما بحب يستخدم انتي فيروس ...اخ منك بس ...اي كان زمان تشدرت 
> ولا الجيزة غيرتك او تقلي تُبت 
> خليلي مجال ادافع عنك لو حد قلي محكوم
> بس صراحه اشتقنالك والله يا ربيع


وشرفي يا صاحبي الي فترة طويلة ما بستعمل انتي فايروس .. لا اسباب بحكيلك اياها على راوق ..
اما من ناحية يشدروني ((( ربك كبير وبسترها معي دايما )))..
واغلب ملفاتي بفحصهم اون لاين ...

الجيزة حلوة..التزام .. ومسؤليات .. بس بالنتيجة بنصحك فيها ..

من ناحية تبت  :SnipeR (25):  ..... صعبة شوي ... هاي الامور بدمي وما بقدر ابعد عنها .. :SnipeR (5): 

وعلى جميع الاحوال بدك تدافع عني ... في بناتنا هش ونش وتريكس وكومبلكس ... يعني عشرة عمر  :Icon26: 


وانا ولله فقدتك يا صاحبي ... بس انت مشاغلك كتير ما شاء الله لازم نقدم استدعا علشان نحكي معك ...

بستنى زيارتك ..

----------


## MR.X

> أبداً ما عندي ادنى فكرة
> 
> معلوماتي بهيك مواضيع معدومة
> 
> تقبل مروري



ان شاء الله بتطور امورك وبصير عندك فكرة في هيك مواضيع ..

مشكورة على مرورك

----------


## MR.X

*بالمناسبة صديقي الكاسبر الي انت حطيتو بمشاركتك بدو مفتاح او ليسنس 
*

----------

